
Comparing the Network Performance of AWS, Azure and GCP [pdf] - thecybernerd
https://pc.nanog.org/static/published/meetings/NANOG75/1909/20190218_Kesavan_Comparing_The_Network_v1.pdf
======
Scaevolus
I'm surprised they only tested latency and not throughput. Path differences
should affect available bandwidth.

~~~
FlyingAvatar
You're not likely to be able to test throughput without running into the
limitation imposed by whatever instance type or service you are using to
deliver it.

An individual service effectively has infinite bandwidth relative to the
available bandwidth of any of the major providers.

Not that seeing test results for service-level capabilities would not be
interesting, but it isn't really a test of the network itself.

------
altmind
It would be nice to have access to the raw performance data, all 30 days, all
1485 tests. This report is missing even the full list of regions tested. The
rest of the data is heavily processed.

Surprised to see Azure having straightest routes and one of the lowest
latencies - they always seemed to be an csp underdog to me.

~~~
salex89
Me too... Working with Azure daily, this is surprising. Although I suspect I
am experiencing slowdowns on storage rather than network.

~~~
privateSFacct
Me three - just using their portal (I assume an example of Azure best
practices) doesn't lead to tons of confidence (at least 2 years ago)

------
salex89
This slideshow looks kinda incomplete without the story. Is there a
presentation video somewhere, or an article?

~~~
wmf
Video should be posted at
[http://www.cvent.com/events/nanog-75/custom-116-948222eca583...](http://www.cvent.com/events/nanog-75/custom-116-948222eca5834bc2b7a679399063e724.aspx)
eventually.

------
talawahdotnet
Would be great to see global network performance comparisons with smaller
providers like Digital Ocean and OVH. Everyone always knocks AWS on their
bandwidth pricing, yet the pricing is in line with other major cloud providers
and CDNs (GCP, Azure, Fastly). I would love to see what the actual trade-off
looks like. Is there really that much of a difference in performance or
reliability between them, or is it just a case of oligopoly pricing.

Would also be nice to see some stats for traffic _within_ the same AZ as well.
I generally see ping times between 0.1 and 0.2 ms within the same AZ on AWS,
would be nice to know what that looks like on Azure and GCP.

------
infinitone
One thing i'm still surprised about, there is still no site that allows you to
easily compare pricing between all cloud providers (azure, aws, gcp, do)...
seems like someone should of built one by now.

~~~
stevewodil
[https://www.cloudorado.com/cloud_server_comparison.jsp](https://www.cloudorado.com/cloud_server_comparison.jsp)

~~~
infinitone
Thank you! It doesn't seem to have digitalocean, but still very useful!

